# Ideal Yellow 190



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Found this in some debris from where they tore out a wall on a job we were working on. Id never seen or heard of it before but my buddys dad said they used it all the time for pulling high temp cables in.

I couldn't find it still listed on Ideal's website so im guessing it has been discontinued. How did it compare to Yellow 77?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Try harder!

http://www.shamrocksupply.com/itemDetailFilterPH.action?RFP=IFD&IDP=Y&codeId=10626862


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> Found this in some debris from where they tore out a wall on a job we were working on. Id never seen or heard of it before but my buddys dad said they used it all the time for pulling high temp cables in.
> 
> I couldn't find it still listed on Ideal's website so im guessing it has been discontinued. How did it compare to Yellow 77?
> 
> View attachment 32291


Good stuff.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Yellow 190 must be nearly 2-1/2 times better than Yellow 77. :jester:


----------

